# Best elastic for shooting golf balls?



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry if I'm treading over old ground but my search function is playing up.
One of the guys at work has requested a golf ball catty and I was just wondering what you guys would recommend? Light and fast bands or big meaty bad boys? I've got some super heavy dub dub, fires 14mm lead no problem at all.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, you do not want to make it too heavy for your friend to draw it. But golf balls are pretty heavy ammo. They make slingshots for shooting tennis balls for dogs to chase.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyper-Pet-Tennis-Ball-Launcher-slingshot-for-dogs-/230640319253

http://www.amazon.com/Hyper-Products-0001-4-Ball-Launcher/dp/B000E9757I

By my scale, a golf ball is about 700 grains, while a tennis ball is about 1250 grains. So tubes suitable for tennis balls should be fine for golf balls ... even over kill.

The tennis ball launchers use tubes that appear to be pretty heavy duty. I would try something like that to see how it works.

You have not indicated what sort of range your friend is hoping to get ... of course if the range is not far, then weaker bands will do.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Charles I never knew those existed. His request was for the longest possible distance so I'll probably go for the heavy tubes or maybe triple layered bands. Thanks again for sharing some wisdom.
John


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

hey hawkman i have a friend that hunts with golfballs he uses green dub dub and makes a right mess of the game


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thick gauge Linatex will do it Hawkman! Flatband


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AJhunt said:


> hey hawkman i have a friend that hunts with golfballs he uses green dub dub and makes a right mess of the game


I'll bet the ricochets are awesome!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I never thought about using golf balls as hunting ammo until I just imagined being struck in the head with one! Green dub dub 'ey? I have some of this enigmatic tubing.
Decided on a wrist braced, extended forks contraption for this one.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

I find thera band tubing or dankung better than the Roylan or the silly name dub dub..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive only shot golf balls with water balloon slingshots . so maybe tubing of similar strength ?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I've gone for double blue asda flatbands at 30mm width. No golf balls to hand but I'll keep you posted with results.


----------

